
Bunnicula, asynchronous messaging with RabbitMQ for Clojure - Plugawy
https://blog.nomnominsights.com/bunnicula-asynchronous-messaging-with-rabbitmq-for-clojure/
======
philipov
I loved those books as a kid. "The Celery Stalks At Midnight" was my favorite.
I hope that pun made it into the code.

~~~
Terr_
Yeah, this submission was surprise-nostalgia for me too.

It strongly reminds me of another series, "The Plant That Ate Dirty Socks".

